# Plant list for 29 gallon



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

Here is my tentative plant order for my new 29 gallon, 1.6 wpg, peat/SAPS/gravel tank. I would like to know if this qualifies as planting heavily? Is it too much or too little? Any experience with these species I should know about? Some of these plants may be used in my 10 gallon.

(edited)
2 hornwort
3 ceratopteris (water sprite-to be left floating)
1 anubias barteri
2 anubias barteri "coffeefolia"
1 anubias lanceolata
3 or 4 java fern
1/4lb java moss
2 cryptocoryne wendtii
2 cryptocoryne retrospiralis
2 cryptocoryne willisii
4 various other crypt varieties
various aponotagons - Walmart bulbs


Looking at this list it seems there may be too many, but I just don't know!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not heavy at all. Double that for heavy planting. You will need more mass because most of the plants will not grow fast and their uptake rates are lower. The duckweed will be a nusiance to you. It will block most of the light from your other plants and is near impossible to get rid of. You need to add some stem plants in there in any case. I would stay away from the lillies also.


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

That really helps. I think I am in agreement with you on the lilies, it was going to be more of an experiment but really not neccessary. I was under the impression that most stem plants don't do well in low light? What would you recommend?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree with Simpte- duck weed is a plague. I have watersprite in a lot of tanks and love it- both floating and planted. Floating plants are so close to the light that even 1.6 wpg will be fine for most of them. You might want to consider more crypts as they tend to grow slowly and you are doing a nice substrate which is not needed for floaters, ferns nor anubias. if you really want more floaters, try frogbit.


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

I edited my plant list to include hornwort--that's a stemmed plant, right? 

Final question--do I need 1/4lb java moss or would it do to have less? That stuff grows pretty well, right?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Hornwort, Anacharis, Alternanthera reineckii (red plant). More crypts is also a good idea.


----------

